# Satinwood FP



## FGarbrecht (Mar 3, 2021)

Ceylon satinwood with African Blackwood section, fuki-urushi finish


----------



## magpens (Mar 3, 2021)

Beautiful !!!

Thanks for showing !!


----------



## CjG78 (Mar 3, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 3, 2021)

Very nice, I like it a lot.
When I first saw it , I thought the section and threads were black Ebonite, but after I read your description, I see it’s African Blackwood. Are the cap threads on the section , and in the cap, both cut in wood ?


----------



## Pierre--- (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow! THIS is a pen!
A sweet satin finish, and a touch of darkness here and there that shows up Urushi, gorgeous.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Mar 3, 2021)

Ironwood said:


> Very nice, I like it a lot.
> When I first saw it , I thought the section and threads were black Ebonite, but after I read your description, I see it’s African Blackwood. Are the cap threads on the section , and in the cap, both cut in wood ?


Thanks.  Cap, barrel and section threads all cut in wood using thread mill jig on the metal lathe.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Mar 3, 2021)

Pierre--- said:


> Wow! THIS is a pen!
> A sweet satin finish, and a touch of darkness here and there that shows up Urushi, gorgeous.


High praise from the artist who kindly gifted me the satinwood and taught me what to do with it.  Thanks Pierre.


----------



## howsitwork (Mar 3, 2021)

thats beautiful. I love the satin finish , doesn’t detract from the workmanship at all and draws the eye along the profile.

A lot of work and love has gone into that pen.

Well done


----------



## mark james (Mar 3, 2021)

Splendid!  I love the satin finish as well as the Blackwood sections.  Excellent artistry.


----------



## TDahl (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## burlywoodpecker (Mar 4, 2021)

Beautiful pen. I have always wondered how you would fill a fountain pen with a wood section. Is the finish sufficient to protect against the ink, or is the pen filled using cartridges?


----------



## FGarbrecht (Mar 4, 2021)

burlywoodpecker said:


> Beautiful pen. I have always wondered how you would fill a fountain pen with a wood section. Is the finish sufficient to protect against the ink, or is the pen filled using cartridges?


Thanks.  It's got a Schimidt piston converter; can also use universal standard ink cartridges.  The urushi finish is highly resistant to almost everything except maybe a lot of UV exposure.  The inside of the pen is also moderately protected also with a thin coat of urushi.


----------



## burlywoodpecker (Mar 4, 2021)

FGarbrecht said:


> Thanks.  It's got a Schimidt piston converter; can also use universal standard ink cartridges.  The urushi finish is highly resistant to almost everything except maybe a lot of UV exposure.  The inside of the pen is also moderately protected also with a thin coat of urushi.


That is great. This makes me want to get into urushi.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Mar 4, 2021)

burlywoodpecker said:


> That is great. This makes me want to get into urushi.


Dictum in Germany has got a limited selection of urushi supplies and lacquer.  The prices are high though; would probably be cheaper to source directly from Japan, even with shipping costs.  The type of urushi I mostly use for fuki-urushi technique (Kijome) is expensive but definitely cheaper from Japan.  Right now most Japanese suppliers aren't shipping to the US, but not sure about Europe.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 14, 2021)

Stunning!


----------

